
Project Darkness (2011) - olalonde
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2011/08/24/projectdarkness/
======
brudgers
[note the story is 2011]

The prequel _Umbrellagate_ linked at the top of the story adds essential
context and is truely awesome:

[https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2011/06/18/umbrellagate/](https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2011/06/18/umbrellagate/)

